# Ventilation tips?



## Tool46 (May 24, 2006)

Hello all.  So ive been vegging my babies for almost three months now in my walk in closet. The closet is 8ft tall 3ft wide by 6ft length. using 400w of cfl's/fluros mix.  Been wanted to upgrade to an remote ballast hps light.  well this is my second grow and never needed extreme ventilation.  There is a door in the ceiling of the closet to my attic.  Can anyone help me with ventilating ideas and suggestions please.  Thanx "Puff puff pass"


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

Sounds like a good set-up. When you go to an HPS  get a ventable hood and an in-line fan, then you can run the fan through the light and blast the heat up to the attic through the access hole. They make smaller "booster fans" that will take a fair amount of heat out of one light or you can use a 4" to 6" in-line which will really flow it through. The booster is cheaper.
To move air in and out of the room you can go with a lot of different things a coulple of squirrel cage fans, one blowing in and one blowing out (cages are cheaper but noisier) to keep it cool, again venting into the attic to help with smell and heat displacement.
Check these out.
In-line fan
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/248040
Booster fan
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=AEFSC062&eq=&Tp=
Light hood
http://www.hydroponics.net/c/212


----------

